
Ask HN: Is Amazon down? - plessthanpt05
Many product pages are returning a 503 Service Unavailable Error<p>Edit:  I&#x27;m in southern California<p>Seems affected pretty broadly (no affiliation):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;amazon
======
cadr
But the 503 errors have pictures of dogs, so it can't be that bad.

------
erikw
Yes, I have the same experience. Accessing from Fremont, Ca.

------
bochoh
Yes seeing same behavior from Albany, NY.

------
Huhty
It's up here in Vancouver BC.

------
ryaneager
Same from Sunnyvale, CA.

------
aaronarduino
Yep, I'm in Kansas

------
importantbrian
Down in South Florida.

------
czbond
Yes, Denver, CO.

------
gtrubetskoy
yes (Wash, DC) cute dog pictures though

------
jbeckham
Nope

